# PlayStation Vita production officially ends in Japan



## Lumstar (Mar 2, 2019)

It feels better to hear this up front. In other countries, they gave up more quietly. Sony still has not *officially* said Vita production ended for North America.


----------



## iyenal (Mar 3, 2019)

Still somewhat surprising that production lasted until today.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 3, 2019)

Welp time to pick me up a vita, It's basically the only console I can't play games of anyway


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 3, 2019)

"Die monster! You don't have games in this world!"

~ Sony to the PS Vita, long ago


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)

Took them this long.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 3, 2019)

I need to hurry and get one before prices inflate!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> I need to hurry and get one before prices inflate!


That's like saying you want to catch AIDS before prostitution inflates.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2019)

This is completely Sony's fault. They really only needed to do two things, better marketing and switch to microSD cards. They really didn't need to do that much to make this product a success, but Sony just fell on their ass and sat there.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 3, 2019)

iyenal said:


> Still somewhat surprising that production lasted until today.



Agreed. The library of official games is so poor no Vita emulation exists. Probably because like 95% of Vita games exist for other systems.

Still, hacking a Vita still sounds cool.


----------



## wownmnpare (Mar 3, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Agreed. The library of official games is so poor no Vita emulation exists. Probably because like 95% of Vita games exist for other systems.
> 
> Still, hacking a Vita still sounds cool.



Uh? Retroarch?


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 3, 2019)

I love my vita. 

Bit thank god, that was not one day to late.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2019)

It feels like this is the tenth time this was reported.


----------



## eriol33 (Mar 3, 2019)

Who's the genius at Sony who suggested the sales of proprietary memory card would give them a better profit than the lifetime if vita sales?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 3, 2019)

We can now officially say that there are no good portable gaming consoles being made any more.


----------



## Dave_Chad (Mar 3, 2019)

Poor TheFlow is gonna get a lot more requests for a hack now for 3.70 as he said when it's end of life...

If i was him i'd wait a bit longer and see if any more updates happen.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 3, 2019)

wownmnpare said:


> Uh? Retroarch?


He meant there's no Vita emulator out there, although work is being done on one.. but he's kind of right, Vita has few exclusive games of note (although a quick wiki gives 87 results..)
Great little machine anyway! Was never gonna take on Nintendo, and the decision not to use sd cards certainly didn't help, but I love a bit of Spelunky etc on the go with it! I will admit my Switch is slowly killing off my gametime on it though...


----------



## Hambrew (Mar 3, 2019)

*I  A M  S A D* because i wanted one because if you can have Xash3D on a handheld device, you can do friggin everything. Also, Minecraft: PS Vita edition isn't a cut-down version of Pocket Edition adapted for the 3DS with the 3DS edition! Granted, it's still left in the Legacy Console Editions, but hey. The PS Vita seems like a really good console to pick up, hack with Enso or something like that, and play some well-done HB emulators and games. I also desire a New Nintendo 3DS (see how I didn't put in XL there?) because those cool-looking, are still "New" systems, and is compact enough for my cool Nintendo DS Lite case, BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT Nintendo crushed my dream before I conceived it by discontinuing it for no clear reason other than the New 3DS XL. >:c


----------



## sblast3 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Vita has more homebrew potential than any other console I've ever seen, and that's by a long shot. It supports older versions of GameMaker and Unity, so anyone can make a game for it with ease without having a PhD in Computer Science. In addition, the CFW on it is extremely simple and straightforward, unlike the current situation with the Nintendo Switch. The Vita TV is the icing on the cake, making it double as a home homebrew console, with PS3 and PS4 controller support. Also, if you unlink your PSN, you can use the same 256GB SD2Vita card on all your Vitas, if they're on the same FW. Finally, you also have access to the enormous library of PSP homebrew.

Only cons with the vita:
- Limited RAM/CPU power
- Questionable legality of GameMaker and Unity exporting


----------



## Hambrew (Mar 3, 2019)

sblast3 said:


> The Vita has more homebrew potential than any other console I've ever seen, and that's by a long shot. It supports older versions of GameMaker and Unity, so anyone can make a game for it with ease without having a PhD in Computer Science. In addition, the CFW on it is extremely simple and straightforward, unlike the current situation with the Nintendo Switch. The Vita TV is the icing on the cake, making it double as a home homebrew console, with PS3 and PS4 controller support. Also, if you unlink your PSN, you can use the same 256GB SD2Vita card on all your Vitas, if they're on the same FW. Finally, you also have access to the enormous library of PSP homebrew.
> 
> Only cons with the vita:
> - Limited RAM/CPU power
> - Questionable legality of GameMaker and Unity exporting


imagine if an expansion thing came that upgraded the Vita! Probs never gonna happen, and the Wii U's CPU's clock is 1.6 GHz compared to the Switch's 1.0 GHz, but just imagine.


----------



## sblast3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hambrew said:


> imagine if an expansion thing came that upgraded the Vita! Probs never gonna happen, and the Wii U's CPU's clock is 1.6 GHz compared to the Switch's 1.0 GHz, but just imagine.


The power is not really an issue, it just means that more powerful homebrews will only be available on the Switch.


----------



## matpower (Mar 3, 2019)

I hope they get another handheld going, the Vita is still a great buy even if part of its library has been ported to other consoles, and IMO, it tried to do what the Switch is doing right now, bring the console experience on the go.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Mar 3, 2019)

Lasted longer than the wii u. R.I.P


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Mar 3, 2019)

I never even got my hands on one  lol seriously though no big deal, I may or may not get one.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 3, 2019)

they were_ still _making this failure? even the wii u seemed successful in comparison


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2019)

Wonder how history will ultimately view this one. I reckon it could either go a Saturn (flop at the time with some bonehead decisions but several highly sought after games) or go a N64 (horribly aged failure with a few notable efforts).

Assuming firmware updates stop with this (barring any fun and games with the EU or something in years to come like saw that 360 update a while back) do we have relatively achievable hacks for any commercially sold Vita out there?


----------



## WaluigiMan (Mar 3, 2019)

yay


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm surprised the vita has finally stopped production...... not.

It's a shame because the system had great potential, but if Sony couldn't be bothered to back it then no wonder third parties didn't.

I liked that Sony pushed portable console hardware to something Nintendo never would, it had great promise for console quality portable games.

Now I cant see Sony doing another portable console for a while, theirs no sense with the switch on the market and chances are it gets littered with its indy shit.

Or if Sony are able to allow remote play of titles you own on disc, streamed to your handheld device and play on the go.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 4, 2019)

p1ngpong said:


> We can now officially say that there are no good portable gaming consoles being made any more.



The 3DS/2DS is still going... for now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2019)

They were still producing it??


----------



## sblast3 (Mar 4, 2019)

You may be surprised by this, but the Vita had a fairly successful run in Japan, outselling the N64 and Gamecube.
http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/Hardware/JP/


7 years is a good life cycle for a handheld console, especially when you consider that the iPhone 4S came out a few months before the Vita. With the rise of the Switch and Sony USA screwing over Japanese developers, it's also a good time for it to retire.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2019)

sblast3 said:


> You may be surprised by this, but the Vita had a fairly successful run in Japan, outselling the N64 and Gamecube.
> http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/Hardware/JP/
> 
> 
> 7 years is a good life cycle for a handheld console, especially when you consider that the iPhone 4S came out a few months before the Vita. With the rise of the Switch and Sony USA screwing over Japanese developers, it's also a good time for it to retire.



No surprise at all, actually. The Vita has always been a huge hit in Japan due to the on-the-go nature of that country.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 4, 2019)

raxadian said:


> The 3DS/2DS is still going... for now.


AS I said, no good portable consoles are being made any more.


----------



## LuigiXL (Mar 4, 2019)

RIP. Amazing little thing.

PS: Does anyone know the RRP and a good game store in Tokyo where I might pick one up for a decent price?


----------



## raxadian (Mar 4, 2019)

LuigiXL said:


> RIP. Amazing little thing.
> 
> PS: Does anyone know the RRP and a good game store in Tokyo where I might pick one up for a decent price?



The Vita is really unpopular in Japan, you are better buying it online.  Unless your Japanese kanji reading and writing is really good, in that case you should be asking in a Japanese gaming forum.


----------



## Coto (Mar 4, 2019)

1) I think the Vita should´ve had used a better GPU since that´d have hidden the system slower CPU. (like switch does), so the aging hardware would somewhat stand out

2) any smartphone from 2013+ has similar hardware.

3) and Sony should've supported something like registering your UMDs online for a small fee so these could've acquired through PSN. Ninty knew very well backwards compatibility was a great deal (and they did it for years) as a backup plan if the selling points of a given console would flop.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 4, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> "Die monster! You don't have games in this world!"
> 
> ~ Sony to the PS Vita, long ago



"It was not by my hand that I could not buy your games. I was denied the ability to play the games I downloaded, by the proprietary cards that no one should've had to buy in 2011/2012 when microSD cards were on the horizon!"


----------



## raxadian (Mar 4, 2019)

Coto said:


> 1) I think the Vita should´ve had used a better GPU since that´d have hidden the system slower CPU. (like switch does), so the aging hardware would somewhat stand out
> 
> 2) any smartphone from 2013+ has similar hardware.
> 
> 3) and Sony should've supported something like registering your UMDs online for a small fee so these could've acquired through PSN. Ninty knew very well backwards compatibility was a great deal (and they did it for years) as a backup plan if the selling points of a given console would flop.



Unless they figure a way to make it compatible, Gamefreak is gonna get a lot of heat from people who use the paid Pokebank service that are unable to transfer Pokemon to Sword and Shield.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 4, 2019)

raxadian said:


> The 3DS/2DS is still going... for now.



Eh, it's winding down at this point, the only game that I can think of that's a new release is the US localization of Persona Q2. I'd rather have a port of Persona 5 (preferably the new enhanced version) to the Switch. Nintendo better not perform self sabotage and make a successor to the DS product line though if that quote from Furukawa was anything to go by a year ago!


----------



## raxadian (Mar 4, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Eh, it's winding down at this point, the only game that I can think of that's a new release is the US localization of Persona Q2. I'd rather have a port of Persona 5 (preferably the new enhanced version) to the Switch. Nintendo better not perform self sabotage and make a successor to the DS product line though if that quote from Furukawa was anything to go by a year ago!



Well, if by new games you mean no ports, we did had Wario Ware Gold last year.  

Then there is the pointless remake of Bowser Inside Story, that yes is a remake we are getting this year.

Nintendo will keep the 2DS/3DS going until Pokemon Sword and Shield is released, then maybe a year more so people has time to transfer their Pokemon from the Pokebank.

So yeah, the 2DS/3DS either dies at the end of this year or on the next year.  

Considering the rampant piracy, is a miracle they haven't killed the console already.


----------



## matpower (Mar 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Assuming firmware updates stop with this (barring any fun and games with the EU or something in years to come like saw that 360 update a while back) do we have relatively achievable hacks for any commercially sold Vita out there?


There are public exploits to versions up to 3.68, and two unreleased exploits for versions 3.69 and 3.70, a downgrade tool which allows you to go back to the golden standard 3.60 firmware, a FreeShop-like utility, plugins to allow newer games to run in any version, a full PSP virtual machine, a thriving homebrew community, etc.

And unlike the 3DS scene, it hasn't died out. It is pretty much full blown unlocked, even hardware encryption has been cracked.


----------



## nathone (Mar 16, 2019)

Wouldn't be surprised if Sony continue putting out stability updates even though the hardware is EOL...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2019)

matpower said:


> There are public exploits to versions up to 3.68, and two unreleased exploits for versions 3.69 and 3.70, a downgrade tool which allows you to go back to the golden standard 3.60 firmware, a FreeShop-like utility, plugins to allow newer games to run in any version, a full PSP virtual machine, a thriving homebrew community, etc.
> 
> And unlike the 3DS scene, it hasn't died out. It is pretty much full blown unlocked, even hardware encryption has been cracked.




Too bad the proprietary memory cards suck and are overpriced.


----------



## matpower (Mar 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad the proprietary memory cards suck and are overpriced.


SD2Vita is a thing, dude. If you have a 1000, you just have to get the cheapest memory card and then you can go SD2Vita, on the 2000, the internal storage is enough to set it up.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> They were still producing it??



Yes.. maybe this year is the last time. Here:

https://www.handheldplayers.com/upcoming-games/upcoming-ps-vita-games-2019/


----------

